# Divers



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

A good friend of mine is a duck hunter that just bought his first DSLR. He got the Canon T3 with an 18-55 and a 55-250 lenses. He's been complaining about the picture quality since day one and asked me to go with him to try out his camera to see if there is something wrong with it.
It was cold and foggy to start with the fog lifting around 10am. We were in his favorite blind for divers and there were a few ducks but nothing close. I shot these pics and told him the camera is working like it's supposed to and that he's being limited by his lens. When I gave him a couple of lens suggestions and told him the prices, he freaked out and said no way he would spend that much money. I don't get it. He spent 1500 on a Super Vinci and it doesn't make him a better shot but no way is he willing to spend 1500 on a 100-400 that will for sure help his photography. 
So my theory is duck hunters only think they want to be photographers but are not willing to invest anywhere near what they do for hunting. 10 years ago I bought a 100-400 lens on sale for 1240 bucks. I sold it a month ago for 1350. Guys, get good glass and take care of it and you should be able to recover all of your investment and maybe even make a few bucks on it. Either that or don't complain about the quality you are getting out of a 200 dollar lens.
I'd say these shots are about normal of what to expect out of his equipment.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Cool pics.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

If I ever learn how to get shots that good from our T3 I'll be happy. I've got more than glass holding my shots back... lol


----------



## Pole_benda (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm guessing you were using the 55-250 lens, what were the setting you used to capture the shots? Just asking I have the same set up. Any filters etc.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Those are pretty good shots. The focus is right where it should be, on the eyes.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Pole_benda said:


> I'm guessing you were using the 55-250 lens, what were the setting you used to capture the shots? Just asking I have the same set up. Any filters etc.


No filters used, AV, F/8, ISO 400. The lens is not bad, in fact it's pretty good. Has really good image stabilization.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Nice series. I like the Hooded Merganser the best.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ya, but you drop that 100-400 in the water, and you are done.... that and you have to be SUPER careful just carrying it around in general.

Duck hunting is a dirty, wet, cold, and physical sport... I am CONSTANTLY having to jump on people for tossing equipment on my camera bag or laying stuff on top of it.

If I had somebody take a picture of all the **** I bring into the field, you folks would laugh... as much as I want a bigger, badder lens, I think it might be the straw that broke the camel's back and I would take less photos because of the hassle.

Hanging a camera in the tree every 30 seconds and grabbing guns and shuffling everywhere is NOT easy...

PS... I am upset the pics are gone....


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> Ya, but you drop that 100-400 in the water, and you are done


That's why you get insurance on it


> PS... I am upset the pics are gone....


snooze ya lose around here. Mont doesn't need my crappy pics taking up his bandwidth.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

chubri777 said:


> That's why you get insurance on it
> 
> snooze ya lose around here. Mont doesn't need my crappy pics taking up his bandwidth.


Insurance doesn't do you any good if you are in the middle of nowhere for a week... On top of that, you spend half the season getting your claim worked out and a replacement sent!

Im getting more comfortable with using mine around water everyday though.


----------

